# Which Color Space To Use?



## decado (Jun 17, 2010)

If I'm going to be doing a lot of photoshopping do I want Adobe (1998), Colormatch RGB, ProPhoto RGB, or sRGB IEC61966-2.1? Also when I change this in the Photoshop raw settings do I also change it in the "Device Profile" dropdown of the "Color Management" settings in windows? What do I want to change the "Viewing Conditions Profile" dropdown to? In my printer settings do I want to change the color matching to "driver matching", "ICM", or "none"? Are there any other settings that I should be changing for accuracy between photoshop, my display, and my printer? (other than a monitor ICC calibration of course)


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jun 17, 2010)

Color space will depend on what youre outputing for.  If Im going to print then I use ProPhoto (16 bit at least) because it gives me the biggest gamut of color range.  If Im looking to post on the net I use sRGB because thats what Flickr converts to.


----------



## KmH (Jun 17, 2010)

Check out this 3 part tutorial:

Overview of Color Management


----------



## KmH (Jun 19, 2010)

markwoge said:


> I think the photoshop is good one among thiose you can make the better editing with it and a great features can allow you to give the proper effect to your photos.


:scratch:

Check out this information about color spaces:

Color space - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## skieur (Jun 22, 2010)

sRGB for the net, since Photoshop RGB does NOT convert well to forums resulting in less detail and more contrast than the original.

skieur


----------

